# Camping Lough Neagh



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Is there really only one campsite by Lough Neagh?

Despite a thorough search of tinternet I can only find this one. 

Antrim Lough Shore Park.

Do any locals out there know different?

What is the area like for wild camping?

Thanks in advance for all the suggestions that will no doubt flood in 8O


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ballyronan Marina

Not sure what this link will come out like, but this place on the the western side of the Lough.....

Wiki Site for Ballyronan

I used to live in Randalstown and Antrim, the lough shore site is kinda new and is local council run....the main problem would be that the boy racers of which I was one use the carpark to the front of the site...

It is also beside a boat club, there is a very good leisure centre and some nice gardens in the old castle grounds.

Give me a shout if you want more information.

Northern Ireland is a very peaceful place, always was, the trouble was isolated to specific areas and people. You are not likely to meet any hassle if you choose to wild camp. I am new to wild camping and I can think of one place that could be nice for an overnight with a pub. Can be quite lively, right on the lough shore. I will pm you the location if you are interested....


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Jams

A PM would be great


----------

